# Butterflies and Cruising Memories



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Just thought I'd share a recent blog post about one of favorite memories made while cruising with our children. Check it out here: Butterflies and Cruising Memories.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a great memory for everyone!

My kids tell a butterfly story too. But it's about how dad's such a bad sailer that the butterflies sometimes overtake the boat (actually happened).


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice KW. 
The butterfly is a very appropriate symbol for how sailing can metamorphose each of us to life on the wing, as well as the growth of young things to adulthood.


----------



## gmengg (Jul 4, 2013)

Its nice blog.


----------

